# Squatting in Las Vegas



## SandyErika (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guys. 

My name is Sandy Lopez and I'm a reporter at View News of the Las Vegas Review-Journal. I'm working on a story about squatting in Las Vegas and was wondering if 1) Anyone is currently squatting in Las Vegas and would be willing to talk to me or 2) If anyone has squatted in Las Vegas and would be willing to talk to me. 

I'm a reporter and I've interviewed everyone from political candidates to sex addicts and prostitutes, so I understand if you'd like to remain anonymous and I can promise you I won't betray any trust you may have in me. I'm set to interview the founder of this site, Matt, next week and he said I should create this post in case anyone else was willing to talk. 

My article is set to focus on squatting in the Las Vegas Valley and who the squatters are. I'm also trying to listen to the squatters point of views because I know not too many reporters take the time to talk to them. 

My deadline is next Thursday, July 21. 

Feel free to message me on here or email me at [email protected]. 

Thank you kindly,

Sandy


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello Sandy,

I don't squat Las Vegas (but I bet some of my friends do).

I'll try to answer your questions:

#1. Somebody is surely squatting Las Vegas (might be in an abandoned house or a casino which is slated for demolition). I bet somebody would be willing to talk to you, but I'm not sure why as speaking with you only jeopardizes their housing opportunity(ies).

As for question #2, refer to question #1.

People who squat put a lot of time into finding a place to live safely. I would hope that a person who is "on the payroll with a deadline" might know better than to risk any gains a person has made in that venture.

Perhaps you might consider giving up your way of life for a few weeks or months and come out with a rich personal experience and a story worth writing and immerse yourself in a squatting situation.


----------



## SandyErika (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for replying, Kim Chee. Yeah, I've never squatted before although I used to hang out with a few crust punks in San Francisco. I'm sure the experience is completely different. I would obviously be very careful with what I write in the story, so as to not jeopardize anything. Like I said trust is very important to me, so I'd respect whatever they say (as in don't write where I am -- instead I would say a general areas, such as North Las Vegas, Henderson, etc.). If you know of anyone that would be willing to talk feel free to pass along my info. My first deadline is this Thursday, but I have a couple other stories that aren't due until September.


----------



## Free Jones (Jul 16, 2016)

tho ive never been to las vegas I have friends there and from what I hear it is kind of an anomaly in the sense that you can make a really good living busking. a lot of otherwise homless people busk their art all day and make enough to stay in daily motels


----------



## Rebeccah (Feb 7, 2017)

SandyErika, I once squatted in Las Vegas with my ex fiancé, and we got away with it for about a week. We had 2 chihuahua's at the time, and the younger male was waaay too loud so we got caught and were evicted by the police. But the trick is to stay away from your bando except late at night/early in the morning, and if you HAVE to go back to find something, make sure no one sees you. Kinda like panhandling. Just watch your surroundings.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 7, 2017)

You're interviewing Matt? Where? If you're in Las Vegas that doesn't sound right...


----------



## Dmac (Feb 7, 2017)

@Rebeccah and @SiriusDragon this was a post from July of last year.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 7, 2017)

Ohh okay my bad just saw it


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 7, 2017)

Vegas sucks.


----------



## rambleON (Mar 3, 2017)

yeah it really does


----------

